# Cloud's Story (a journal from a fish's perspective)



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Hi! My name is Cloud and I'm Miriam and her dad's betta fish. 
I'm white with beautiful flowing fins and I'm called a halfmoon 
variety.
My owners got me a month ago from Petsmart, from a little tiny
cup that I didn't like. They put me where I am now, in a big(ish)
2 'gallon' tank. I don't know what gallons are, but that's what
Miriam calls my tank size.
I have 2 silk plants, and some river rock gravel, and I get fed
almost every day with nice yummy pellets and often Brineshrimp
as well. It tastes good. I was not fed yesterday though. That
upsets me a bit, but I am OK. 
I just got some new gravel yesterday too, and Miriam took
me out of my tank and cleaned it out, then put me 
back in. 
Today I have pretty warm water (I don't have one of those
things most bettas have to keep the tank warm, but the big
human home has controlled temperatures) and I think I will
get fed today. 
Usually Miriam feeds me every day after she skips one feeding.
Also, Miriam says I have something wrong w/ my fins,
that will need to get solved. I think she called it "fin rot".
Oh dear. Well, that's all for now! Good bye


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Hi! I'm doing really well today . . . despite the fin rot.
My people are going to start the treatment for it 
later today.
I can't wait for feeding, as usuall! I hope it's 
Brine shrimp for dinner today! Miriam also 
said to me that she was sad today. I think it has 
something to do with a 
house. 
I'm right now hiding in my silk plant (the green one) 
& I'm seeing when (& if) my other owner Werner 
(who is Miriam's dad. My half-owner!) will come to 
greet me. Ok. That's it for now, see you later.


----------

